# Sara Nuru Fashionweek in Berlin 02.07.2009



## Claudia (4 Juli 2009)

thx Tidus​


----------



## rhotax (8 Nov. 2012)

Danke für die schönen Bilder!


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2013)

Sie sieht einfach umwerfernd aus.


----------



## Punisher (21 Jan. 2013)

besten Dank für Sara


----------

